# at Bluewood WA



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

i wanted to post up my video i made last year. i had hella slow internet so i couldnlt upload it until now. i know i suck, u dont have to tell me. this is gonna be my second full year snowboarding. this was kinda in the middle of the season. Bluewood is a small place and no one realy knows about it. but man do i love the tree runs. let me know what u think i have to work on. i flap my arms around alot, that will be my first goal for this season. bring on the pow!


----------



## Baker Crazy (Oct 7, 2012)

hey man i live in washington too. my home mountain is baker since i live like an hour from it. i just started ridin last year too. where is blue wood? it looks pretty dope i would like to try and check out some new spots this season and this looks like one i should add to the list.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

dayton, wa. kinda in the southeast coner. so prob pretty far from u.


----------

